# Unidentify African Ciciclid



## BlueFinn (Aug 19, 2011)

Hi I went to the pet store to buy an adult male Dimidiochromis Compressices for the 5 female that i had. Where I knew they had two OB ones. When i seen this one swim across he was blue about 7in long and 2in high. They said that it was a D. compressices. I had him for about 3 day I kept looking at him no that not what that is. So i returned him and got the OB one. I’m still wondering what I had.
It was a nice looking fish and very peacful for it size. If you can help me ID this fish Thanks. The picture I took are'nt very good and a little dark if know fish there always on the move and want get in the best light. I'm think it more a Caprichromis or Copadichromis what type who knows.:fish10:


----------

